# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  the lack of response to the usual Sunday Night quiz

## golach

To all the usual Quizzer's 
shame on ye all, we more mature types are always moaning about the attitude of the youngsters, and we should hang our heads in shame, because we have encouraged the younger element of the chat room to participate in debate and the quiz.
But a younger member of the chat room was quizmistress on the 25th o May as a result of winning the quiz the week before, and what happend, she compiled a quiz and two of us turned up.
It must have been a bit disheartening for her, I know I felt for her.
So older Quizzers buck up your ideas and show up more often

an angry Golach

----------


## squidge

Oh gosh i feel so bad ....

i really really really couldnt make it tonight but perjaps she will run one  next week and we will all try really hard to be there

Just a big disorganised mess today was really

Sorry

----------


## sassylass

Was this quiz posted?  I never saw it.... but sometimes it's just not possible to be here at the appointed hour, for example, today!  Apologies to the quizmistress, no slight was intended.

----------


## ©Amethyst

I couldn't have gone anyways - was away somewhere with no computers I could use!

----------

